# I'm for certain I'm uncertain



## Vweeks (Mar 27, 2012)

I know that the camera I want is most definitely a Sony, but I can't decide between the NEX-5N or the Alpha 35. Please help me compare the two. I want something with a good continuous shooting speed which the NEX has (up to 10fps), but I want a full body DSLR feel. I also want good video quality, I just can't decide.


----------

